# Earthquake...



## Kayelle (Jul 4, 2019)

Near Cheryl!!  I'm waiting to hear from her via IM. 

6.4 magnitude at 10:30 am, and we had a little rocking here but she must have really been shook up. Keep her in your thoughts...this is no small shaker.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 4, 2019)

Cheryl noted it in "what are you doing"  seems to be OK as at 1:30 or so.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 4, 2019)

Just now got power back after 5 hours.  I'm OK - a little banged up and will probably have some nice bruises tomorrow.  That 6.4 hit about 20 minutes after the little 4.2 foreshock. 150 aftershocks since then.  

I was trying to get out of the house and into the clearest area in the backyard and got knocked into the dining room table - hit my head on the table and landed hard on my knee.  The earth was violently shaking so hard I could barely walk.  Picture frames, wall decor, lamps, vases were crashing to the floor.  Very loud thundering noises deep within the earth.  I have never been so scared in my life. 

No structural damage that I can tell to my house, but other areas here weren't so lucky.  Thank you for thinking of me, all.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 4, 2019)

OMG cHERYL!  How scary!  Glad you are OK.  Just check with someone to make sure no structural damage.

I have felt earthquakes - but certainly nothing like that.  I can only imagine how scary it must be.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 4, 2019)

When i saw the news, I thought about you. I didn't know exactly where you live, but you descriptions in past posts seemed to put you in the area or the quake. 

Glad you weren't seriously hurt. Keep your nose vigilant for gas leaks. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 4, 2019)

OMG Cheryl........I see now that you posted on the other thread before the 6.5.......
Ykies... How very scary getting out of the house! What got broken in your house?
Hope your head and knee will be ok along with your poor jangled nerves! Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 4, 2019)

Thank you so much dragn, Casey, and Kay. Casey, my brother advised me on the gas lines too, and I'll have the house checked out.  Fortunately I do have earthquake insurance.  

Kay, the only casualties were a few picture frames and glassware that I had washed earlier that were on the counter drying on tea towels.  They jumped 8 inches or so and crashed to the floor. 

My brother lives a couple of blocks from me, and the china cabinet in his dining room fell over. Weird how some things are disturbed, and others aren't. As things were flying off the walls here, the bottle of water sitting on the windowsill was still there after all the shaking.   

Aftershocks are still going on, I'm afraid to go to bed tonight.  I gathered up every flashlight in the house to put in one place just in case another one hits and the power goes out again.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 4, 2019)

I know that it's 97 degrees there now, but will it cool off enough to sleep outside tonight Cheryl? I can feel how scared you must be, alone and all. Maybe you and brother should have a sleep over tonight? Huggs your way.....


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks, Kay...
He wouldn't do that, lol.  I think it'll probably just be a dozing in the recliner night - closer to the doors that way. I'll get over this in a few days, hopefully.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 4, 2019)

Oh, Cheryl, I'm so sorry! That must have been really frightening! I'm glad it wasn't worse. Take care {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 4, 2019)

Thank you, GG.   If this magnitude had happened in a big city with tall buildings, it probably would have had a very different outcome.  The Northridge earthquake of 1994 was 6.7, this one was 6.4.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 5, 2019)

Good gosh, *Cheryl*, that sounds like a real mess-your-pants kind of event you had there!  I hope your boo-boos feel better and that you ended up getting a good night's sleep. If I were in your shoes, I'd probably pull an all-nighter reading books and skimming the internet for more news stories.



Cheryl J said:


> ...I gathered up every flashlight in the house to put in one place just in case another one hits and the power goes out again.


Maybe should have those flashlights in a handled basket, along with your cell phone, and carry it with you wherever you go around the house. That way there are right there if you need them. A small bottle of whiskey might not hurt, either.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 5, 2019)

Almost 7am here, hope you had a good night *Cheryl*.  Did you get any sleep at all?

Liked you idea *CG* of all that stuff in a basket. If you don't have a basket maybe even a spacious shoulder bag, across your chest, this would leave both hands free to hang on.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 5, 2019)

Thank you, CG and dragn.

I slept maybe an hour.  It's almost 4:30 AM here, just had a 5.4 aftershock - shook the house good.  The aftershocks were all night long, but this last one was the biggest. 
 I have my purse hanging on the front doorknob with my phone, water bottle, etc.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 5, 2019)

Glad you are ok, Cheryl.. 
We have been through a few of them over the years but, have never been knocked down by one..

Keep safe and keep us informed if you can..

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 5, 2019)

With a little time you should be able to look back and maybe have a smile and a giggle about this, ... hopefully.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2019)

Glad you're OK, Cheryl.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 5, 2019)

Good to hear you're ok, Cheryl.    I'm about 150 miles south of you and I also felt the big aftershock early this morning (just minor jolt here, but woke me up).


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 5, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you, CG and dragn.
> 
> I slept maybe an hour.  It's almost 4:30 AM here, just had a 5.4 aftershock - shook the house good.  The aftershocks were all night long, but this last one was the biggest.
> I have my purse hanging on the front doorknob with my phone, water bottle, etc.




Thanks for checking in this morning Cheryl.  I didn't wake up with the 4:30 aftershock. 

Thinking back to my earthquake experiences, I was visiting in San Francisco for the big Northridge quake in 1999, but the one I remember most vividly was when I was a little kid in 1952 with the 7.2 in Tahachapi. We were hit hard with that one here and my Dad almost killed me by throwing his huge body on top of me to "save" me from falling plaster that didn't fall. All the grocery store stock was off the shelves and stunk to high heaven with broken bottles of pickles and assorted condiments. Funny what kids remember most.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 5, 2019)

Living in Fresno, CA, I was watching the start of the World Series when the1989 Loma Prieta earthquake happened..

I rushed to the back yard and witnessed 2 foot high waves in the pool.. Fresno is approx. 185 miles from SF.. It was fascinating to see that much action from that distance..

Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 5, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> Living in Fresno, CA, I was watching the start of the World Series when the1989 Loma Prieta earthquake happened..
> 
> I rushed to the back yard and witnessed 2 foot high waves in the pool.. Fresno is approx. 185 miles from SF.. It was fascinating to see that much action from that distance..
> 
> Ross




That San Francisco quake in 89 has another meaning to me. I was on the phone with my half sister who lived there and was telling her my Dad had passed away an hour before. She started screaming and the line went dead. I thought she was reacting to Dad's death, but she was in the middle of the earthquake. I always felt than when my Dad joined my Mom again, they made the earth move.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 5, 2019)

I hope you are feeling better today Cheryl and that those aftershocks stop soon.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 5, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> That San Francisco quake in 89 has another meaning to me. I was on the phone with my half sister who lived there and was telling her my Dad had passed away an hour before. She started screaming and the line went dead. I thought she was reacting to Dad's death, but she was in the middle of the earthquake. *I always felt than when my Dad joined my Mom again, they made the earth move. *



Sorry about your dad but, great story.. I'm sure both mom and dad are grinning..

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 5, 2019)

So glad to hear that you're okay *Cheryl*!


----------



## Rascal (Jul 5, 2019)

Thoughts with you guys, our town still getting roading and drains back to normal after 6.4 and 7.1. In 2010.

Russ


----------



## Souschef (Jul 5, 2019)

Rascal said:


> Thoughts with you guys, our town still getting roading and drains back to normal after 6.4 and 7.1. In 2010.
> 
> Russ


Sorry for your troubles, Russ. I was heartbroken when a friend from Christchurch told me abiut your cathedral.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 5, 2019)

So glad you are okay Cheryl and all who live near the earthquake zone.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 5, 2019)

*Breaking news...*

*At 8.20 pm there was another even larger earthquake of 6.9 in Ridgecrest where Cheryl is!!*
*It was significantly stronger here than it was yesterday. 
*
*Cheryl, hang tight and we are all thinking (and praying) for you and yours.*


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 5, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> *At 8.20 pm there was another even larger earthquake of 6.9 in Ridgecrest where Cheryl is!!*
> *It was significantly stronger here than it was yesterday.
> *
> *Cheryl, hang tight and we are all thinking (and praying) for you and yours.*


Absolutely! Hoping you come through this with no significant damage [emoji813]


----------



## taxlady (Jul 6, 2019)

I just read about the bigger one at Ridgecrest. I read that it was 7.1. Kay, did you feel that one?

I hope all is well with Cheryl and that we hear from her soon.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 6, 2019)

Edit from above...it was upgraded to a 7.1........YKIES


Yes Taxi, we absolutely felt it much stronger than yesterday..nothing broken here though.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 6, 2019)

Wow, *Kayelle*, 7.1?  For sure we'll all be worrying about *Cheryl* until she checks back in with us.

Hey *Cheryl*, do we need to send the hounds out to get you? Hang in there! Hugs and love...


----------



## caseydog (Jul 6, 2019)

I read a news story yesterday where a leading seismologist predicted a 50-percent chance of another quake within days of yesterday's quake. The story didn't say why, so I didn't think that much about it. 

The Richter scale doesn't give a good picture of earthquake strength. The amount of energy released increases 31.7 times between whole number values. So, this one was 20-plus times more powerful than yesterday's. 

Like everyone else, I hope Cheryl is okay. It will sure be nice when she can post something here to let us know she is okay. It may take a while. I'm guessing internet service is sketchy right now. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 6, 2019)

Considering *Cheryl'*s description of the quake when she checked in on Wednesday, I bet all services are sketchy, *cd*. I just hope and pray her house is still OK. I bet that the seismologist you referenced was Dr. Lucy Jones. She explained that with each ".1" uptick in the richter scale number indicates that the strength of the quake is double that of the .1 measure below. Basically, a 6.1 is twice as strong as a 6.0, a 6.2 is twice as strong as a 6.1, etc.

I've had CBSN streaming in the background while I've been playing online. Dr. Jones was explaining the likelihood of more quakes. She mentioned that the likelihood of another 7.0 or greater quake in the next week is 11%, 6.0+ quake is 65%, 5.0+ is greater, etc. She is on explaining "stuff" right now, and just said "and I felt that one just now".  She's been saying that these aftershocks (or more foreshocks, if an even bigger event is still up ahead) could continue for months to come.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm  ok, thanks all for asking. On my phone in the dark so.its.hard to.tyle, that last one was a doozies and my daughter came to pick me up so I wouldn't be alone . No power, Victoria and Tylwr  an I are camping out on sleeping bags in the bed of her truck.  Helicopters and sirens all over, we are just chilling, talking and looking up at the stars..  sorry, 8m sure there are lots of typos.  Thank you all, text you back tomorrow.,


----------



## taxlady (Jul 6, 2019)

Thank you for checking in Cheryl. Glad you are okay.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 6, 2019)

Good to hear that you're as fine as you can be, *Cheryl*, under the circumstances. Enjoy the stars - and I hope you or or daughter remembered the bug spray.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 6, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Considering *Cheryl'*s description of the quake when she checked in on Wednesday, I bet all services are sketchy, *cd*. I just hope and pray her house is still OK. I bet that the seismologist you referenced was Dr. Lucy Jones. She explained that with each ".1" uptick in the richter scale number indicates that the strength of the quake is double that of the .1 measure below. Basically, a 6.1 is twice as strong as a 6.0, a 6.2 is twice as strong as a 6.1, etc.
> 
> I've had CBSN streaming in the background while I've been playing online. Dr. Jones was explaining the likelihood of more quakes. She mentioned that the likelihood of another 7.0 or greater quake in the next week is 11%, 6.0+ quake is 65%, 5.0+ is greater, etc. She is on explaining "stuff" right now, and just said "and I felt that one just now".  She's been saying that these aftershocks (or more foreshocks, if an even bigger event is still up ahead) could continue for months to come.



Yes, it was Dr. Jones. I just didn't recall the name when I posted. 

I think I'd be sleeping in tent, or if I didn't have a tent, my car -- away from anything that could fall down. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Jul 6, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> I'm  ok, thanks all for asking. On my phone in the dark so.its.hard to.tyle, that last one was a doozies and my daughter came to pick me up so I wouldn't be alone . No power, Victoria and Tylwr  an I are camping out on sleeping bags in the bed of her truck.  Helicopters and sirens all over, we are just chilling, talking and looking up at the stars..  sorry, 8m sure there are lots of typos.  Thank you all, text you back tomorrow.,



Glad to hear you are okay. I hope you got some sleep, snuggled up with family in that truck bed. 

CD


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 6, 2019)

Glad you're OK, Cheryl!

Some earthquake safety tips here for everyone.

Check your bedroom to see how close the sliding closet doors are to your bed, if you have any. My friends had those kinds of doors on their closets on each side of their bed. Both sets of doors were knocked off their tracks and fell over on the bed. Bing bang. That might be something you want to change if you have those kinds of closet doors. 

Look at what's around your kitchen or dining room table. These same friends had a hutch with glass doors against the wall with their dining room table in the middle of the room. The dining room table fell over first, then the hutch came down on top of the fallen table. If someone had been under that table and hadn't held on to it, they would have been sliced up with glass. Please make sure to bolt all heavy furniture to the wall. _Please_ bolt your house to the foundation. I thought every house in California had already done that but from what I've read about this quake, apparently not. And bolt your hot water heater to the wall as well.

Even if you do that, books are going to slide out. Make sure never to be near bookshelves while there's an earthquake going on. I know at West Valley College after Loma Prieta, they were worried students had been buried by the library books.

_Always_ keep a pair of shoes and a flashlight next to your bed. 

Keep your bed away from windows (I have to admit, I have my own bed right under a window - I'm not too bright). Windows can shatter in an earthquake.

Under no circumstances get between cars or cars and any building or unmovable object during an earthquake. During Loma Prieta, I saw cars jumping and moving against the curbs. On the hood is safer. You want to keep your legs.

Always make sure to keep your pets chipped and the info updated. If you have animals in cages, you might want to keep a bread tie around the door so they can't escape if the cage falls over.

Have a copy of your important documents like a DL, passport, etc, within easy reach. That way if they close off neighborhoods to all but the residents, you can prove you're a resident. This happened in the Santa Cruz Mts when they closed off Hwy 17 that ran between San Jose and Santa Cruz. Unless you had proof that you lived up in the mountains, you weren't going to get on that highway, courtesy of the Highway Patrol. 

Expect the damage to be severe. Water mains will break, trees may come down and bring down power lines, and cell phones towers will be jammed. Water, gas, and electric may be turned off for days. Gas stations, laundromats, banks, and stores will be closed. Make a plan ahead of time to let your relatives outside the area know you are safe if you get the chance to post online. Also make the same plan with members of your family in case a quake comes while you are separated during the day.

It doesn't hurt to have your upper kitchen cabinets latch shut if you can stand it. Again, my friend's kitchen drawers all opened, then the cabinet doors opened, and all the contents, including dishes, all slid out and broke. Her fridge doors also opened and most of the food slid out from there as well. Not sure what you can do about that.

If you keep water in plastic gallon jugs, make sure the caps are the screw on caps, not the ones that just flip off. 

I can't tell anyone to stay inside during a quake. Yeah, I know all about how you're not supposed to run out of buildings during a quake, but I've seen the pictures of collapsed multi-floor buildings and I'll take my chances getting out if I'm in an older building. Never stand next to anything built of brick while there's a quake. Those are always the first things to come down.

The other thing I would suggest is everyone get a small solar panel to charge phones with and maybe keep it in their car.

Cheryl, you might be feeling aftershocks for weeks and weeks. Don't let them get to you. Believe it or not, you're going to eventually be able to just let them roll and not worry about them. And at this point, consider that you've come through the worst. I've been through both the Loma Prieta quake and the Nisqually quake in Seattle and as far as I'm concerned, a 5.0 is now a baby quake and nothing to even turn a hair over. You really do get that blase about them.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 6, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> I'm  ok, thanks all for asking. On my phone in the dark so.its.hard to.tyle, that last one was a doozies and my daughter came to pick me up so I wouldn't be alone . No power, Victoria and Tylwr  an I are camping out on sleeping bags in the bed of her truck.  Helicopters and sirens all over, we are just chilling, talking and looking up at the stars..  sorry, 8m sure there are lots of typos.  Thank you all, text you back tomorrow.,




Thank you for thinking of us Cheryl.....I for one have been worried sick about you. With the morning light now..hopefully today will be a better day.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 6, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Thank you for thinking of us Cheryl.....I for one have been worried sick about you. With the morning light now..hopefully today will be a better day.



+1..  Glad you are OK, Cheryl..  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 6, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Thank you for thinking of us Cheryl.....I for one have *been worried sick about you.* With the morning light now..hopefully today will be a better day.



Me three!

I am so appreciative that you've been keeping us updated *Cheryl*.
I was wondering too if you and the family had somewhere else, outside of that area to go to?  I think I would have high-tailed it, as they say, to higher ground  
We were watching streaming videos of when the quake shook from highway 58 as well as 395, MAN!!!  Even the big rigs were pulling off. 
Jokingly, some years back, I remember someone telling me that our place here in Arizona may be beachfront property 

Stay safe *Cheryl*!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 6, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Thank you for thinking of us Cheryl.....I for one have been worried sick about you. With the morning light now..hopefully today will be a better day. [emoji813]


Me too. So glad you and your family are okay.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 6, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Me three!
> 
> I am so appreciative that you've been keeping us updated *Cheryl*.
> I was wondering too if you and the family had somewhere else, outside of that area to go to?  I think I would have high-tailed it, as they say, to higher ground [emoji2]



I'm don't think higher ground would be safer. I haven't looked at the geology there, but you need to get away from the fault line and there's no telling how far you would need to go. The faults divide very slowly-moving plates in the Earth's crust. Occasionally they can't take the pressure anymore and they slip and move more, very suddenly. How much and how far the effects travel underground is anyone's guess.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm sure Kgirl meant "higher ground" as a metaphor for getting some distance from the earthquake epicenter. I'm around 100 miles away, and she is certainly welcome to come here. We could go to the beach and have some fun!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 6, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I'm sure Kgirl meant "higher ground" as a metaphor for getting some distance from the earthquake epicenter. I'm around 100 miles away, and she is certainly welcome to come here. We could go to the beach and have some fun!!


You're probably right. I take things too literally sometimes [emoji2]

I bet she would love a beach day with you. I know I would


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 6, 2019)

You're funny *GG*, yes, old sayings, head for higher ground, high-tail it outta there...


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 7, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> [emoji38]
> 
> You're funny *GG*, yes, old sayings, head for higher ground, high-tail it outta there...


I know the old sayings, K'girl. It didn't strike me that way. Sorry about that. Glad you got a laugh out of it.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 7, 2019)

briefly read through all your posts, thank you all SO much.  It's almost 11, I'm in the guest room at daughter's home...so far so good, just mild aftershocks. At least family is together....Sorry for the short msg, I so appreciate all of you and your concern.  This has been a wild and crazy ride, so thankful that the earthquakes were here in a rather unpopulated area instead of L.A.  Going to try to get some sleep.   Thank you so much again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 7, 2019)

Short but sweet, *Cheryl*, since it's good to know that you and your family are safe and relatively undamaged. I hope you can get some good rest. Don't know how, though, since I'm not sure I could settle down if there were still aftershocks rolling under me.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 7, 2019)

How you doing today Cheryl? An aftershock woke me up last night, and I thought of you. I didn't look at the clock though. Your nerves must be just shot....sending more hugs.. How is little Tyler doing with all this?


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 7, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Glad to hear you are okay. I hope you got some sleep, snuggled up with family in that truck bed.
> 
> CD




Thank you, CD. Victoria (daughter) and I slept intermittently, but once Tyler couldn't keep his little eyes open any longer, he slept until dawn.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 8, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> How you doing today Cheryl? *An aftershock woke me up last night, and I thought of you. I didn't look at the clock though.* Your nerves must be just shot....sending more hugs.. How is little Tyler doing with all this?



 Thank you, Kay. I know the one you're referring to, it was around 10:50PM.   Yeah, my nerves along with everyone else's have been through hell.  I spent the last couple of days with my daughter and family, which was such a blessing.  I got home a couple of hours ago and am on my own tonight, but things appear to have settled down and they are only a mile away. 

 Tyler has actually been doing pretty good, thanks for asking about him.  His mom and dad kept their cool, and they did great. He is almost 9 and felt safe - in fact, he loved the adventure of camping with his mom and me in the bed of their truck.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 8, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Me three!
> 
> I am so appreciative that you've been keeping us updated *Cheryl*.
> I was wondering too if you and the family had somewhere else, outside of that area to go to?  I think I would have high-tailed it, as they say, to higher ground
> ...




Thank you so much, my friend.  Jokes are always welcome, lol


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 8, 2019)

rodentraiser said:


> Glad you're OK, Cheryl!
> 
> Some earthquake safety tips here for everyone.
> 
> ...




Thanks so much, RR.  Lots of good tips there.  I've lived in SoCal all my life and have gone through hundreds of quakes...but nothing like this one.  Your post is a great reminder to be prepared for everything Mother Nature might throw at us.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 8, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Short but sweet, *Cheryl*, since it's good to know that you and your family are safe and relatively undamaged. I hope you can get some good rest. Don't know how, though, since *I'm not sure I could settle down if there were still aftershocks rolling under me.*




Thank you. Family and I were talking about this, and we all agreed that M5 aftershocks would be a walk in the park after the M7.1!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 8, 2019)

Nite, all.  My laptop is on overload and running slow, and I have to get to bed.


----------



## Rascal (Jul 8, 2019)

Souschef said:


> Sorry for your troubles, Russ. I was heartbroken when a friend from Christchurch told me abiut your cathedral.



They have only just decided to rebuild it, to my satisfaction. Our cathedral defines our city. Thanks.

Russ


----------



## Rascal (Jul 8, 2019)

Anyone that hasn't been in a big one can't believe the force and noise, our first one was around 5 in the morning, it sounded like a train in out bedroom, my wife woke up and grabbed me and screamed what's happening?? I knew straight away it was a quake and yelled at her it will stop in a second. It didn't, it took about 2 mins with violent shaking, we couldn't move just rolled with the bed jumping up and down. It was very very frightening. Anyone in socal will know what I mean.  We are on a tech plate down here, in the pacific rim. The next one the 7.1 was different but none the less scary, about 90 died.

Russ


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 8, 2019)

Rascal said:


> *Anyone that hasn't been in a big one can't believe the force and noise, our first one was around 5 in the morning, it sounded like a train in out bedroom*, my wife woke up and grabbed me and screamed what's happening?? I knew straight away it was a quake and yelled at her it will stop in a second. It didn't, it took about 2 mins with violent shaking, we couldn't move just rolled with the bed jumping up and down. It was very very frightening. Anyone in socal will know what I mean.  We are on a tech plate down here, in the pacific rim. The next one the 7.1 was different but none the less scary, about 90 died.
> 
> Russ




Wow, that's for sure, Russ.  The noise is almost indescribable - the sound of a train below the earth's surface is a perfect analogy. I can't imagine a full minute, let alone for 2 minutes - the big one here was maybe 30 seconds (?) but when you're hanging on to a doorjamb or whatever you can find for support, it seems like an eternity.  So sorry so many perished in your area, Russ.


----------



## Souschef (Jul 8, 2019)

Rascal said:


> They have only just decided to rebuild it, to my satisfaction. Our cathedral defines our city. Thanks.
> 
> Russ


I was there in 1998  It was a beautiful cathedral, and I hope it gets restored to its former glory


----------



## Rascal (Jul 8, 2019)

Souschef said:


> I was there in 1998  It was a beautiful cathedral, and I hope it gets restored to its former glory



Yeah I'm a big supporter of plans to rebuild. As a kid I used to climb up to the top and look out over the city. I WANT my grandkids to be able to do the same.
Can't wait to watch the rebuild. I'm glad you enjoyed your time here.

Cheryl, thanks for thoughts we are still getting wee ones after 10 years. I'm hoping the worst is over.

Russ


----------



## taxlady (Jul 8, 2019)

In 1994 I went to visit my parents in Orange County, CA. I arrived on January 16. At 04:30 the next morning, I was woken and baffled by the shaking. I remember thinking, after seeing the chandelier swinging, "Oh come on. An earthquake, I haven't even been here 24 hours yet."  It was scary, but not too bad because we were about 50 miles away from the epicentre of the Northridge quake. I was really glad my parents had moved from my childhood home, which was less than four miles from the epicentre of that quake.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 8, 2019)

Montreal is actually in a quake zone.  I've felt a couple while living on the West Island but the centres were a fair distance away.  I knew immediately what it was as the noise and the motion of the house came up from the ground. Was weird but not scary.  

Have had them out here but the only significant one was while I was in the car driving and didn't even know about it til I got to town and their power had gone down for a couple of minutes and everyone was talking about it. I think it was a category 4?

As people have often mentioned - unless you have ever been in a "big" one you've no idea just how scary it can be.  I'm just glad I've not had that experience to be "scared".

I've been keeping tabs on what's going on and as Cheryl says - Thank goodness it wasn't in the city! 

BUT...  I must admit I got a very large jolt when the quarry that is about 3 clics from me did a blast that shook my walls today.  There is now a crack in the cement walk between the stable and chicken coop.  I knew what it was of course, but reading all about these quakes right now ....  well....


----------



## taxlady (Jul 8, 2019)

I was quite surprised the first time I felt a quake in Montreal. I had no idea it was in an earthquake zone. At first I thought that I was feeling the Métro (our subway), but then I saw street lamps starting to sway and figured it out. Yeah, not so big and pretty far away, but a real surprise.

We used to get tremors when I lived in the country. We lived close to Mont Tremblant - the trembling mountain. Heck, it would shake in a good thunderstorm.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 8, 2019)

New York City has a couple of fault lines running under it. 

Yeah, the noise of an earthquake is really unique. The only movie I've ever seen that gets it right is Missing with Jack Lemon and Sissy Spacek. I lived in California for years before I felt my first earthquake and then it seem like we had hundreds of them in the next decade. It got so I could just tell by the noise we were having one rather than by the shaking.

When I lived in Washington, I lived next door to a guy who used to play his music so loud the walls rattled. After the Nisqually quake, his wife came over, shaking and crying, and told me his speakers had fallen off the wall. I was "YES!" I genuflected to the earthquake gods for that one.


----------



## Souschef (Jul 8, 2019)

taxlady said:


> In 1994 I went to visit my parents in Orange County, CA. I arrived on January 16. At 04:30 the next morning, I was woken and baffled by the shaking. I remember thinking, after seeing the chandelier swinging, "Oh come on. An earthquake, I haven't even been here 24 hours yet."  It was scary, but not too bad because we were about 50 miles away from the epicenter of the Northridge quake. I was really glad my parents had moved from my childhood home, which was less than four miles from the epicenter of that quake.


I lived 4 miles from the epicenter of the Northridge quake. Fortunately I was on a cruise ship in the Atlantic when it hit.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 8, 2019)

Very interesting reading about all the earthquake experiences here!  No doubt they are very scary.  Hurricanes, tornadoes and such can be forecast with time to prepare....hopefully one day there will be technology that can prepare for earthquakes. 

Souschef...wow, you were lucky to be on a cruise, what with you living so close to the epicenter.  Otherwise, it may have had a very different outcome for you!   

Looking back, my daughter was 17 and visiting her dad in Northridge when the big one hit. Their condo was destroyed and they had to leave immediately.  Thank goodness they were all OK.  Back then, the lines of communication were so tied up, I couldn't even get hold of her until afternoon....at least 10 hours after it hit.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 9, 2019)

As I mentioned, in the big destructive earthquake in Northridge in '99 my husband and I were on a weekend trip in San Francisco. I turned on the TV in the morning to see all of the horrendous destruction near home. We flew back to Los Angeles that morning and the drive home from the airport north was beyond weird with *NO *traffic at all, and dust clouds from the quake remaining in the hills. It was like another world from some movie.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 9, 2019)

We have a new phenomenon in Texas and Oklahoma. Fracking earthquakes. The aren't big -- most are barely felt at the surface, but some have done damage to structures. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csbdeOfhKTM

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 12, 2019)

*Cheryl*, how are you doing after this last 4.9 shaker today? I hope you're fine and your nerves have settled down. (hugs) I also read that you guys have company in this earthquaking thing - North of Seattle had a 4.6 one today. Better move closer to *K-Girl* before the west coast slides up to the North Pole. 


For anyone interested in visuals of how the earth moved, *this NPR article has some interesting data and images*. The first image reminds me of the pictures the kids used to make when we would visit either Cedar Point or Geauga Lake - you would drizzle paints onto a 5-8 piece of paper mounted to a platform that was spinning. Fun stuff!


----------



## Rascal (Jul 12, 2019)

We had a minor shake last week, if you had a big one, expect  a few more years yet. Ours started 9 years ago. 

Russ


----------



## taxlady (Jul 12, 2019)

Cool article CG. Thanks for linking it.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 12, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Cheryl*, *how are you doing after this last 4.9 shaker today? I hope you're fine and your nerves have settled down. (hugs) *I also read that you guys have company in this earthquaking thing - North of Seattle had a 4.6 one today. Better move closer to *K-Girl* before the west coast slides up to the North Pole.
> 
> For anyone interested in visuals of how the earth moved, *this NPR article has some interesting data and images*. The first image reminds me of the pictures the kids used to make when we would visit either Cedar Point or Geauga Lake - you would drizzle paints onto a 5-8 piece of paper mounted to a platform that was spinning. Fun stuff!




That 4.9 hit at around 6:10 this AM when I was in bed. It was a jolt one, rather than side to side. Woke up the community, and my phone blew up with calls from family, friends, and neighbors.  It felt like being in an elevator and it stopping 2 feet above where it was supposed to stop, then suddenly falling.  I'm exhausted, and the few nerves I have left are shot. 

Interesting article CG, thanks for sharing.  I also read about the one near Seattle.  There are deep fissures out in the desert here that weren't there before.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 12, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> That 4.9 hit at around 6:10 this AM when I was in bed. It was a jolt one, rather than side to side. Woke up the community, and my phone blew up with calls from family, friends, and neighbors.  It felt like being in an elevator and it stopping 2 feet above where it was supposed to stop, then suddenly falling.  I'm exhausted, and the few nerves I have left are shot.
> 
> Interesting article CG, thanks for sharing.  I also read about the one near Seattle.  There are deep fissures out in the desert here that weren't there before.


Yeesh, Cheryl. All I can do is offer you hugs {{{Cheryl}}}


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 13, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> ...It felt like being in an elevator and it stopping 2 feet above where it was supposed to stop, then suddenly falling.  I'm exhausted, and the few nerves I have left are shot. ...


Aw, honey, I can't do anything for you but send you good thoughts and offer up humble prayer. Hey, if you feel like cleaning and sorting through lifetimes of "stuff", you're more than welcome to stay with us a while.  As IF! 

I can share a slightly amusing story about my most remembered earthquake in hopes it makes you smile. It's from January 31, 1986. If you remember, that would have been three days after the Space Shuttle Challenger catastrophe. One of the astronauts, Judy Resnik, was from the Akron area. The quake struck just before noon while the kids were at the kitchen table eating lunch before heading off to pre-school. I had my back to them, so as soon as I sensed sound and movement, I said "what are you two doing over there!" before I turned and looked...at two very surprised kids with the look of wonder and concern on their faces.  My first thought was that there was a jet flyover going above our house from NASA to Temple Israel in Akron, about 10 airline miles from our house, as a tribute to Judy Resnik for her funeral that day. I chase the kids outside and we look up for...no planes.  Instead, I turned the radio on to find out it was an earthquake centered about 50 airline miles from our home. It was a 4.9 almost five miles down, for the record - a mere shrug compared to yours.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 7, 2019)

Kay....heard there was an earthquake swarm in Ventura.....most pretty small but a couple of 3.5ish ones.....Yikes.....


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 8, 2019)

Ugh..yep we had a small 3.4 at 5am this morning, but it didn't wake me up. I heard we have had a swarm of several very small ones within the last day or so. Holding my breath...or what's left of it after evacuation from the Maria fire. Sigh.
Are you still having noticeable aftershocks over there?


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 9, 2019)

Yikes...earthquakes down in that area are pretty much unheard of.   Yes, still small aftershocks here....but quieted down somewhat.


----------

